# Touche clavier cassée ! :(



## Niours (23 Mars 2004)

Bijour !
J'ai un powerbook G4 dont la touche "Retour arrière" est cassée.
En fait, une des deux petites "pinces" en plastique qui maintiennent la touche fixée au clavier est cassée. Du coup la touche se démonte toutes les deux minutes.

Est-ce que qqn a déjà eu ce pb et sait comment il est géré par le SAV Apple ?
Ou bien est-ce que qqn sait où je peux trouver une sorte de casse Apple avec des powerbooks dedans ? Enfin qqch du genre quoi !

Please ! Help !


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Mars 2004)

On trouve parfois sur des forums de petites annonces, des pièces détachées.


----------



## roro (23 Mars 2004)

j'ai eu exactement le même pb et j'avais écrit un  sujet.

Pour info, j'ai bidouillé de la façon suivante : j'ai glissé un morceau de scotch (découpé finenement) de façon à le faire rentrer dans le mécanisme et à le faire repasser au dessus de la touche !!
c'est du bricolage mais ça tient contrairement à la colle... et puis je pourrais je faire changer (c'est mon employeur qui casque...) mais je n'ai pas le courage d'aller chez un revendeur


----------



## Nikopol87 (23 Mars 2004)

J'ai une touche qui a pété aussi un mois apres sur un Ibook ,  je suis allée direct chez Apple Care qui m'a filer une touche de rechange pour le moment (transperente de PB je crois..au lieu de IBook) je dois aller en chercher une autre, bref gratos ds l'histoire A PARTIR DU MOMENT OU L'ATTACHE DU CLAVIER  N EST PAS CASSEE.. touche pétée pas de probleme si clavier lui meme explosé c pas bon!


----------



## Niours (23 Mars 2004)

Merci pour vos réponses. Ca me donne déjà pas mal de solutions.
Je ne vois pas trop ce que l'histoire du scotch peut donner mais bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## Peanuts (24 Mars 2004)

J'avais un problème de touche "espace".
Chuis passée dans un mag Apple et le type m'a expliqué que si les petits anneaux sont morts, y a pas d'autre choix que de remplacer tout le clavier... A moins de bidouiller avec du scotch, en effet.


----------



## roro (24 Mars 2004)

Niours a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas trop ce que l'histoire du scotch peut donner mais bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



suffit d'être bricoleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour faire tenir cette touche


----------

